# Nfr



## MAXTCEE (Mar 30, 2017)

what do we need to do


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

What exactly are you asking??!!

NFR is my last preservation client i have left, and now they are showing signs of some Safeguard playbook BS. NFR used to be a decent company to work for. I'm about done with them. Anyone else?


----------



## MAXTCEE (Mar 30, 2017)

ive applied with them over a year ago and still haven't heard back I would have thought with all the drop outs they would surely have contacted me by now


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

MAXTCEE said:


> ive applied with them over a year ago and still haven't heard back I would have thought with all the drop outs they would surely have contacted me by now


Quick question. Why do you want to sign up with a client everyone else is leaving? Does this seem like good business logic to you?


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Craigslist Hack,

Thus the reason there will never be “true change” in this business. “It’s the gift that keeps giving” for these Service Companies.


----------



## REPAIRPRO30 (Feb 24, 2017)

from what I know all the areas they have have full vendor coverage and they don't need anyone at the moment. who knws??


----------



## MImade (Nov 22, 2017)

I heard Five Brothers was a good company to go with. Anyone else?


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

If you want to lose money I'd prefer you just write me a check. PM me for address to send the check.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

MImade said:


> I heard Five Brothers was a good company to go with. Anyone else?


You heard wrong about 5 Brothers.


----------



## brooks (Jan 15, 2014)

It doesn't matter what company it is, someone will have something negative to say about them. I just started with NFR. I applied over 2 years ago, but I guess they are now expanding.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

brooks said:


> It doesn't matter what company it is, someone will have something negative to say about them. I just started with NFR. I applied over 2 years ago, but I guess they are now expanding.


That's because every one of these companies has done very bad things to very good people.
NFR may have expanded a small contract here or there, but overall they are dwindling just like the rest of them. Contractors are getting out while the gettin is good. It's just not 2010 anymore.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

MAXTCEE said:


> ive applied with them over a year ago and still haven't heard back I would have thought with all the drop outs they would surely have contacted me by now


There has been info out for some time...not good either but you might try contacting Gene O'Niel he just celebrated 2 year anniversary there this week


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

What have you got on NFR? I've never had any big issue with them, just a small skirmish here and there. I just received a nice 1 day job with minimal expense for $2700. Should I be concerned?


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

safeguard dropout said:


> What have you got on NFR? I've never had any big issue with them, just a small skirmish here and there. I just received a nice 1 day job with minimal expense for $2700. Should I be concerned?


Yes....yes you do


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

I've heard nothing, although they bumped their take by 5% a few months ago. I countered that by refusing 10% of borderline profitable work they wanted me to do. 

I'm going ahead with this project today, I'll let everyone know if/when I get paid.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

safeguard dropout said:


> I've heard nothing, although they bumped their take by 5% a few months ago. I countered that by refusing 10% of borderline profitable work they wanted me to do.
> 
> I'm going ahead with this project today, I'll let everyone know if/when I get paid.


Please do...
Big red flag when an OM raise their cut.
That usually indicates they can not sustain their operation...


----------



## brooks (Jan 15, 2014)

They pay. What is frustrating is that they ask you over and over for photos or information you have already sent them.


----------



## JacknA$$ (Apr 10, 2018)

We work for both NFR and 5 Bros, NFR does ask alot of repeated questions but really they all do. Actually MSI is the best about about not doing that but they take longer to pay. 5 bros work has gone down to a faint whisper in our area, we get most of our work from the other two. NFR pays very timely and MSI takes forever but does pay eventually. As someone said it just isn't 2010 anymore, but we refuse to quit all together with everything we have invested in our business.


----------



## P&PFlake (Mar 29, 2018)

Got a recruitment email from NFR today, doesn't make sense at to why, there are almost no properties in my area that I've seen them cover in the last 12 months except for one MAYBE two properties, but I'll let ya'll know for kicks if I get a response back to my request for price list and what rate they want to start negotiating at. If it's okay for someone to ask for me to sign on with no pricing info or any kind of work load in my area it's okay to ask for info even though I don't intend to play ball right?!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

P&PFlake said:


> Got a recruitment email from NFR today, doesn't make sense at to why, there are almost no properties in my area that I've seen them cover in the last 12 months except for one MAYBE two properties, but I'll let ya'll know for kicks if I get a response back to my request for price list and what rate they want to start negotiating at. If it's okay for someone to ask for me to sign on with no pricing info or any kind of work load in my area it's okay to ask for info even though I don't intend to play ball right?!


It's been a few years but NFR's pricing was ok when we worked for them. It's all the other nonsense we took exception to.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

P&PFlake said:


> Got a recruitment email from NFR today, doesn't make sense at to why, there are almost no properties in my area that I've seen them cover in the last 12 months except for one MAYBE two properties, but I'll let ya'll know for kicks if I get a response back to my request for price list and what rate they want to start negotiating at. If it's okay for someone to ask for me to sign on with no pricing info or any kind of work load in my area it's okay to ask for info even though I don't intend to play ball right?!


If you wouldn't mind I'd like to review pricepung and the contract


----------



## brooks (Jan 15, 2014)

Their pricing is HUD minus 25%.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

brooks said:


> Their pricing is HUD minus 25%.


So $37.50 per cyd ? $175.00 per wint? ??
How does the contract read. Can you negotiate it or does it read like an employment contract?
That I'm actually more interested in than pricing as NFR also has bad juju out there. Just never read their contract


----------



## Smith Property (Jun 5, 2018)

MImade said:


> I heard Five Brothers was a good company to go with. Anyone else?


I have them for inspections. 
Been here about 3 months
They pay once a month and I haven't had any problems yet.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

NFR...WE ARE DONE!

A new twist in charge backs, for me anyway.

I just received a charge back for a job I did a year and several months ago. I had negotiated with the coordinator because of special circumstances and she went to work and got it "approved". I was paid in full the promised amount. LC, you know who you are and thank you for being a reasonable person and working for the contractor.

I have done this kind of negotiation on several occasions, and it has never been an issue.

HOWEVER....
HUD did an audit of the property and they don't like the charges for the service provided. 
NFR is now charging me back several hundred dollars, after they processed and paid the invoice in full.

I was paid by NFR for my last big job, so all they owe is a couple grass cuts. Keep the $120 if you think it'll make you sleep better. Bye-bye NFR.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

safeguard dropout said:


> NFR...WE ARE DONE!
> 
> A new twist in charge backs, for me anyway.
> 
> ...


That is an illegal back charge. Lien the property if you need assistance contact me


----------

